# 0xc000000f Fehler-Rechner startet nicht mehr



## MasterJo (6. Januar 2012)

hi community
ich hab folgendes problem
mein rechner ist neuluch abgestürz und beim hochfahren kamnach langer zeit des nichts ne fehlermeldung 0xc000000f
ich habe versucht über ne windows cd in reparaturmeny zu kommen und dann sich windows selbst reparieren zu lassen
jetzt kommt die fehlermeldung aber schon nachdem ich ausgewählt habe über was ich booten möchte
oft noch vor der meldung-zum fortfahren beliebige taste drücken.
sobald ich die möglichkeit hab die reparaturoption anwählen kann lädt der rechner erstmal ewig lange(und mein rechner is echt gut)
wäreklasse wenn mir jemand helfen könnte
danke schon im vorraus


----------



## mollard (6. Januar 2012)

Vllt. hast du einen Virus?!
Versuch es mal mit einer anderen Festplatte.


----------



## MasterJo (6. Januar 2012)

ok
ich versuchs mal
danke


----------



## mollard (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, kein Problem.
Viel Glück 
BTW: Falls es dann immernoch nicht klappt geh am bestem zu einem Fachmann, der kann dir vllt. helfen.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Januar 2012)

Frage: Status: 0xc000000f - Windows 7 allgemein

lies mal hier


----------

